# Possible Hernia in goat?



## samssimonsays (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey y'all! I have a question for ya!

I will be bringing home a doeling who was bottle fed after her mom passed from complications with delivery of her and her twin sister. I was just informed she may have a hernia but it is not bothering her any. The lady has never had one before so I was wondering if anyone else has and knows what the signs are for IF it starts to bother her?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 18, 2015)

Nada.  I got nothing.  New for me.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 18, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Nada.  I got nothing.  New for me.


I know a lot of times they can heal themselves...   I was thinking of maybe bringing her with the dogs to the vet to have them check it out but the one I am seeing isn't exactly livestock savvy so maybe I should just make an appointment to be safe?    Goats are so new to me in general that I have no clue LOL! She is perfectly healthy, very friendly, calm, curious, eating and drinking fine, she is handling the two older babies pushing her around some (I step in if I feel they get too rough) and her eyes are clear and alert. She is a normal and healthy baby.    Just that little detail that no one really seems to know about.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 18, 2015)

How large and noticeable is the hernia?  how old is the goat?  If it is small it may not pose a problem and eventually the abdominal wall may contain it.  If it is large, I would be leery about getting her.  If you plan to breed her for use as a milker she will  have a lot of pressure on the hernia when she is full of kids during pregnancy.  I would definitely ask the vet about a prognosis before buying her.  surgery on animals is expensive.  My basic tenet is don't buy problems no matter how cute!  Just an opinion.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 18, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> How large and noticeable is the hernia?  how old is the goat?  If it is small it may not pose a problem and eventually the abdominal wall may contain it.  If it is large, I would be leery about getting her.  If you plan to breed her for use as a milker she will  have a lot of pressure on the hernia when she is full of kids during pregnancy.  I would definitely ask the vet about a prognosis before buying her.  surgery on animals is expensive.  My basic tenet is don't buy problems no matter how cute!  Just an opinion.


She was already bought when it was found    But I haven't found it yet... I can try to get some help to look for it this weekend maybe? It isn't very big from what the gal mentioned and if I don't end up breeding her because of it then so be it... they are mostly for pets right now... not production. She won't be having babies until summer of 2017 due to my personal preference on breeding age so there is time to see if it does heal itself.  She is worth it to me.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 18, 2015)

If you can't find it by looking at her, it might not pose any problems at all.  If it is an umbilical hernia it will probably close over by itself.  The main danger with hernias is strangulation.  The intestine accidently slips through the hold in the muscle wall and then is constricted causing it to swell so it can't get back inside.  The constriction cuts off blood supply and that part of the intestine dies.  My son had an unsuspected hernia when he was 3.  By the time I got him to the doctor it had gone back inside but the doctor found it luckily and he had emergency surgery.  We were planning a 6 week camping trip so we were lucky it popped out when it did (actually as we were getting into the car for a regular checkup!).

If it is so tiny you can't even find it, then you are probably ok.  Especially since you aren't breeding her for a year or so.  If she has it when you decide to breed, check with a vet since pressure of labor may push it out and cause a problem.  The breeder was honest to disclose it to you.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

I did find it last night by feeling her. It is where the umbilical cord was but it is bigger. :/ I have never felt one before so I am unsure... it may be golf ball sized or a little bigger?  not much bigger.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

She is not sensitive to it at all.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

It is not noticeable unless you are feeling for it.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 25, 2015)

Give her a year and if she doesn't have any problems, have a vet check before you breed her.  a lot of times these things will repair themselves.  Since she isn't having trouble, and you are not planning to breed for at least a year, enjoy her and worry about it before breeding.  If you can still find it then, or if she has a problem, you can decide how to deal with it before breeding her.  Have fun with your new treasure!  She's  a cutie!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you @Ridgetop for the advice! I will be sure to enjoy her, hehe!


----------

